# Sit Means Sit



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience with Sit Means Sit training? They are a franchise and from what I can tell, use a type of e-collar to establish focus and discourage bad behavior.

One of our K9 officers here at the PD has seen their dogs at law enforcement demos and they've been impressed, but our K9s don't consider the dogs they work with as companions nor do they have any issue with using the e-collar on a regular basis.

I've watched some of their training videos on YouTube and they're impressive. Would I like to have my dog be that responsive...heck yeah. But at what cost?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

This should help get you started!  

Sit means sit training question
Sit Means Sit!
Sit Means Sit
"Sit Means Sit" dog training
 Sit Means Sit Training (







1 2 3 4)
Sit means Sit training program
sit means sit
Anyone familiar w/ "Sit Means Sit" shock training?


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> This should help get you started!
> 
> Sit means sit training question
> Sit Means Sit!
> ...


HAHA!! I knew I'd get answers!! 

Got my jammies on, a glass of wine in my hand and will be reading for the next several hours!!  Thanks!!


----------

